
How the AR app I made in my bedroom went viral - VovaKurbatov
https://medium.com/inborn-experience/how-the-ar-app-i-made-in-my-bedroom-went-viral-worldwide-19e800ce0d21
======
Xeoncross
Interesting that the media went for this while his youtube video sits a just
10k views and 10 subscribers.

I bet those people that repackage the video as silent facebook feed
video/slideshows got 10 million views.

------
brador
Anyone who has tried AR on the iphoneX can see it will be huge. The tech is
absolutely ready.

The refresh rate and frametimes are locked in beautifully and it all feels
silky smooth. Like a window into another world.

~~~
jtmarmon
Can you give an example of an app you consider impressive? I haven't been able
to find much other than furniture shopping apps

~~~
rz2k
Sky Guide is really good. You can go outside in the middle of the day and see
all of the stars that are too dim to outshine the blue sky. It always did
this, but the horizon is taken from your camera and surroundings now, so it is
much more intuitive.

------
sharemywin
can't really figure out what it does?

~~~
fazilakhtar
It lets you see your Twitter feed in AR.

